# Help on course of action



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Here is what I want to accomplish, help me figure out the best way.

End state: Stop paying $80+/mo for cable that I never watch live. Access to Netflix, Hulu and any other TV/movie streaming website I may not know about.

We live off TiVo. The only thing I ever watch live is Football, and I recently learned I can get Fox HD over-the-air so I have found no need to pay for cable. My wife can watch most of her favorite shows either on Netflix on-demand or Hulu or NBC/ABC/CBS websites. Basically we can watch what we like somewhere on the internet.

Do I build a HTPC that can output HD straight to my TV, I'm fully capable having built my own computers for the last 10+ years or so but I'm way out of touch with tech in the last couple years. Or are there one of these set-box deals that will stream these channels/services. I don't mind paying a subscription to some of these websites out there, I just want to stop paying Charter for so many channels I don't watch.

Thanks!


----------



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Am I asking the wrong questions? Any input on how to accomplish my goals would be great!

Thanks.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Im not going to be able to give you all your answers but I can tell you that most networks do not stream HD video it will be at best 480p And if it does say HD it will be highly compressed so the quality will be very poor.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Mike,
Yes, you can do what you want with just about any computer.
For example, I have a pretty old computer that accomplishes these tasks just fine. It has a DFI LanParty NF4 sli-dr motherboard, 2GB OCZ Gold ram, AMD Opteron 170 dual core, ATI X800XL video card and a Western Digital HD. Not much of a machine by today's standards but plenty for Hulu and the likes. I use a DVI - HDMI cable from computer to Sony KDL-40S5100 and an RCA cable from the motherboard's S/PDIF to my Denon 3805... and Voilà.


----------



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

Thanks nova, 

I'm getting a new computer from my brother in law that his company doesnt need anymore. Would it be worth dropping a couple hundred into it get a video card with HDMI-out and a decent sound card to run to my receiver? How is the picture quality on a larger screen?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Depends, I think, on how the computer you get is built. I'm not real sure about how the new HDMI video cards pass info. Viewing shows on Hulu with my set-up looks just about as good as my DISH Network feed but with a bit more... macroblocking or aliasing. All in all though, it really does look pretty good. It is a bit hard to read e-mail and such at 1920 X 1080 at 8 feet :bigsmile:


----------



## FNG212 (May 31, 2009)

does anyone have experience with this? http://www.popcornhour.com/onlinestore/


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I know Marshall has one, have you checked out this thread?


----------



## dalto (May 24, 2009)

I built a PC around a motherboard with HDMI built-in. It was pretty inexpensive.

You can also buy a VGA->Component adapter and use just about any PC that can play your content.


----------



## Cy-Gor (Jan 18, 2010)

my personal setup is a media server that streams to a front end. I currently have a Roku netflix box a WD TV live and the PS3. 

For the longest time i just used the PS3. but now that i have the WD tv live, i have no need at all.

It reads anything i throw at it, has a NIC port on it so i can hard wire it. and the best part, it reads Windows shares with no setup.

This gives me a tiny box with no fans and the server is in my office and easily maintained file wise. 

The wdtv live wont stream hulu or netflix though. There are some ways to get the server to record those from my understanding, though I havent messed with them so I am not really sure.


----------

